# Faith Restored



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

Been waiting on one stupid bolt to get my bike back on the trail. The LBS has been telling me they ordered it and Trek first sent the wrong bolt. The replacement has been MIA since. Apparently it was shipped out of Wisconsin instead of Jersey and won't be here til Tuesday so I was thinking I was out the bike for the long weekend. Anyway, the guy at the LBS said he'd pull a bolt off a bike on the floor and give me that so looks like I'm good to go......finally.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 22, 2009)

Gotta love your LBS!!!


----------



## Marc (May 22, 2009)

What bolt were you missing, out of curiosity?


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

Marc said:


> What bolt were you missing, out of curiosity?



It bolts the rocker linkage to the seat tube. Probably could have retrofit something "unofficial" but I wanted to get the right one.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2009)

Cool!  Glad to hear the beast is back in action.  Though I still say you should have sucked it up and rode the HT... :roll:


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Cool!  Glad to hear the beast is back in action.  Though I still say you should have sucked it up and rode the HT... :roll:



It worked out. I got a lot of stuff done around the house this week.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2009)

I just came from there, $250 for the parts to fix my bike... Which kinda sucks, but that's about what I expected...


----------



## o3jeff (May 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I just came from there, $250 for the parts to fix my bike... Which kinda sucks, but that's about what I expected...



They looking to sell you just the rear triangle?

What is it aluminum? wanna try welding it?


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They looking to sell you just the rear triangle?
> 
> What is it aluminum? wanna try welding it?



The seat stay broke clean through, as seen in the pictures, and the chain stay has big cracks in two places.  To replace those two pieces would be $250.

My understanding is that welding aluminum bike parts is tricky because you need to know the exact make-up of the alloy in order to weld it correctly.  Then I guess it should be heat treated.  This is just what I've read on the interwebs, I'm not welding expert.  I think it would be hard to get everything aligned again anyway, since the chain stays are a little twisted.


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The seat stay broke clean through, as seen in the pictures, and the chain stay has big cracks in two places.  To replace those two pieces would be $250.
> 
> My understanding is that welding aluminum bike parts is tricky because you need to know the exact make-up of the alloy in order to weld it correctly.  Then I guess it should be heat treated.  This is just what I've read on the interwebs, I'm not welding expert.  I think it would be hard to get everything aligned again anyway, since the chain stays are a little twisted.



Are you going to eventually get those parts? I would save that money and put it towards a new beefier frame more suitable for your size.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I would save that money and put it towards a new beefier frame more suitable for your size.



That's the plan at the moment.


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's the plan at the moment.



when the time comes let me know, I will be on the look out for any good deals.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> when the time comes let me know, I will be on the look out for any good deals.



I currently have my eye on an '08 Kona Dawg.


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I currently have my eye on an '08 Kona Dawg.



Good choice, Kona bikes are built like tanks (BTW I mean that in a good way).


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Good choice, Kona bikes are built like tanks (BTW I mean that in a good way).



Thanks.  I know the Kona Hoss is a favorite amongst clydes, but I wasn't sure on the rest of their line.  Sounds like I have nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

I think the shop deserves a mention and free plug:

Biker's Edge in Bristol, CT

I actually had to head back to the shop and ask for a custom washer that sits between the rocker and frame too since I also lost that when the bolt went AWOL. Manager Eric happily disassembled the rear susp on the showroom floor and gave it to me. All free of charge. Didn't even buy the bike there. Good customer service, in my book.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Cool!  Glad to hear the beast is back in action.  Though I still say you should have sucked it up and rode the HT... :roll:



+1


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> +1



Get out of this forum. You don't even ride anymore. :roll:

:razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Get out of this forum. You don't even ride anymore. :roll:
> 
> :razz:



I logged 10 miles Saturday on the SS at the Cape.  I squeezed in another 3 or 4 during lunch yesterday.  Could be our final lax game of the season tonight...


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Could be our final lax game of the season tonight...



God, I hope you lose...





Kidding (sorta)


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

BTW, where did you ride at the Cape? No TR? No pics of the SS Beast yet?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> God, I hope you lose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are playing the defender class s state champs.  they have not lost a game in 37 tries....  :-o


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> We are playing the defender class s state champs.  they have not lost a game in 37 tries....  :-o



Good. Enough of this silly LAX...


----------



## Paul (May 27, 2009)

LAX is whack, like crack.


----------

